# Sound unter Fedora Core3



## Kaylem (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
 ich habe schon gehört das Sound unter Linux ein Thema für sich sein soll. Auf meinem ACER Extensa 3002 läufts unter Fedora läufts schon mal nicht. 

 Sound on Board 16Bit-AC'97 Stereo 

 Woran kann das liegen?

 Ciao 
  Kaylem


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2005)

Guck mal mit lspci welchen Soundchip Du hast.


----------



## dritter (25. Februar 2005)

hehe.. FC3 und sound... Das Problem hatte ich zuhause auch.
Schau mal mit "alsamixer" in der shell, ob dein Master-Kanal und dein PCM-Kanal gemutet sind...

Wenn es daran liegt, kannst du mein script nutzen, dass diese Kanäle bei jedem systemstart automatisch unmutet (Ich werds heute Nacht noch posten...).


----------



## Kaylem (25. Februar 2005)

Also die Kanäle sind nicht gemuted (wäre auch zu schön gewesen) ;-)
 @reptiler Ispci? Bedenke "Absolute Linux Newbie"

 Ciao
   Kaylem


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2005)

lspci ist ein kleines, aber feines Tool was Du einfach in der Shell ausfuehrst.
Die Ausgabe listet Dir lustige Informationen ueber Deine Hardware auf.
Dort steht mehr als Windows Dir jemals ueber Deine Hardware verraten wird.


----------



## Kaylem (25. Februar 2005)

Klingt wirklich gut...lässt sich aber leider nicht ausführen ;-)

 Ciao
 Kaylem


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2005)

Komisch.
Der erste Buchstabe ist kein grosses i, sonder ein kleines L
Falls das irgendwie unklar sein sollte.
Sollte eigentlich dabei sein, waere echt merkwuerdig wenn nicht.


----------



## Kleini (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Also, zum Soundproblem kann ich erstmal nichts beitragen aber @Kaylem: es kann sein, dass du lspci nur als root ausführen kannst. Also öffne eine Shell (Konsole, Eingabeaufforderung oder wie auch immer du das nennst) und gebe "su" ein. Dann das Root-Kennwort eintippen und dann einfach "lspci" bzw. "lspci -vvv" tippen. Die Ausgabe dann bitte hierher kopieren.

MfG Kleini


----------



## Kaylem (25. Februar 2005)

Habe ich alles schon versucht "I" bzw. "l" ;-) als su und als local. ---> command not found.


----------



## Kaylem (25. Februar 2005)

Ich habe mich jetzt mal ein wenig über den lspci command kundig gemacht... sehe ich das richtig, dass das Utility mir sämtliche Informationen über alle PCI Buse zeigt ?

 Mit dem Command /sbin/lspci -n wird mir dann folgendes angezeigt:
 00:00.0 Class 0600: 8086:3580 (rev 02)
 00:00.1 Class 0880: 8086:3584 (rev 02)

 usw. 
 Leider funktioniert mein Internetanschluß noch nicht also wird's mit Copy Paste eher schwierig. Wenn euch spontan einfällt welche Class dort zu finden sein müsste einfach posten.

 Ciao
   Kaylem


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2005)

Dann sind wohl die pciutils nicht installiert.
Die bekommst Du hier

Nachtrag: Ah, doch noch gefunden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2005)

Lass mal das -n weg, dann bekommst Du auch lesbaren Output.


----------



## Kaylem (25. Februar 2005)

Here we go...
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

und natürlich die versprochenen weiteren Details zum restlichen Bus System


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2005)

Also es gibt auf jeden Fall 'ne Kernel-Option fuer 'nen Intel Soundchip.
Guck mal per lsmod welche Module geladen sind und ob da ein Modul namens snd-intel8x0 (oder aehnlich) dabei ist.
Wenn nicht mach mal:

```
modprobe snd-intel8x0
```
und guck danach nochmal per lsmod nach den Modulen.
Und dann sag mal Bescheid was abgeht.


----------



## Kaylem (25. Februar 2005)

Ja schein intalliert zu sein 
besagtes Modul und alles was wohl sonst noch dazu gehört.
ac7_codec
mixer
pcm usw.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2005)

Das ist jetzt erstmal positiv, da wohl grundsaetzlich die Unterstuetzung fuer Deine Soundkarte da ist.
Jetzt ist nur die Frage warum Du nix hoerst.
Welchen WindowManager nutzt Du? KDE?


----------



## Kaylem (25. Februar 2005)

Laut meines Themes müsste es Gnome sein, laut meines Paket Managers sind aber beide intsalliert. Das ist darauf zurückzuführen das ich bei meiner ersten Intallation von Linux einfach blind Anaconda vertraut habe und der Standard Intallationsmethode getraut habe. Danach hatte ich so gut wie keine Softwarepakete intalliert und konnte kein einziges File öffnen. Bei meiner zweiten Installation habe ich dann benutzerdefiniert installiert und habe beinahe jedes Softwarepaket installiert das mir wichtig erschien. Damit liegt die Gesamtgröße meines Linux bei ca 3 Gigs. 
 Ich vermute mal das ich nur eine Desktopumgebung hätte installieren müssen. Wahrscheinlich kann ich das aber nachträglich auch noch ändern. Jetzt wollte ich mich erst einmal aklimatisieren.

 Ciao
  Kaylem


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2005)

Bei meiner Soundkarte ist das Problem, dass ich noch Switches habe die ich einstellen kann.
Ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass auch bei Dir dieses Problem vorliegt. Schau mal in 'nem Mixer-Tool nach diesen Switches.
Bei KDE gibt's dafuer kmix, bei Gnome keine Ahnung.
Da Du KDE installiert hast wirst Du kmix zwar starten koennen, aber ob es was bringt ist die andere Fragen da KDE zur Soundausgabe einen eigenen Soundserver (arts) nutzt.


----------



## Kaylem (25. Februar 2005)

Alles klar ich bin jetzt unter KDE eingeloggt, habe kmix und einen arts-Builder gefunden. Auch deine Switches habe ich gefunden. Sieht irgendwie so aus als sei alles eingerichtet. Controller wird auch gefunden...nur diesen Testsound spielt er nicht ab. so langsam glaube ich mal meinen Laptop mal aufschrauben zu müssen um den versteckten Lautstärkeregler zu finden. 

Ciao
  Kaylem


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2005)

Den arts-builder brauchst Du nicht, hab mir den noch garnicht angesehen, keine Ahnung was der kann.
Spiel am besten mal eine MP3 oder sowas ab, damit Du etwas Zeit hast um mit den Switches rumzuspielen und check ob irgendwann Sound kommt.
Guck auch mal bei INPUT, ob der Regler fuer PCM nicht gemutet ist.


----------



## Kaylem (25. Februar 2005)

Ich habe alles hochgeregelt und die Switches alle angestellt. CD kriege ich keine rein ;-) Siehe unmount. Wo gebe ich denn den Befehl ein? Bin im Terminal habe eject mal eingegeben und auf den command bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung 

kann Ger, `cdrom' nicht finden/,fnen 

Kannst du mir die Meldung mal übersetzen?

Ciao 
Kaylem


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2005)

Weisst Du in welches Verzeichnis die CD/DVD gemountet wurde?
Du kannst entweder ein Device (z.b. /dev/dvd) oder ein Verzeichnis (z.B. /mnt/dvd) als Parameter angeben.
Den Befehl gibst Du im Terminal (der Shell/Konsole/wie immer Du es nennen willst) ein.


----------



## Kaylem (25. Februar 2005)

Also ich habe mal in dieses /mnt Verziechnis geschaut. Da steht schon mal nichts drin. Komisch eigentlich hätte ich erwartet das dort irgendein Laufwerksverzeichnis zu finden sein müsste. Bei dev blicke ich gar nicht durch :-/


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2005)

/dev ist etwas unuebersichtlich, das ist schon wahr.
Gib einfach mal mount ein, dann bekommst Du eine Liste was wo gemountet ist.
Anhand dessen sollte es dann recht einfach sein Dein Laufwerk zu unmounten.

Diese Liste sieht dann ungefaehr so aus:

```
bash-3.00# mount
/dev/hda3 on / type reiserfs (rw)
proc on /proc type proc (rw)
sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
/dev/hda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)
/dev/hda6 on /mnt/linux type vfat (rw)
/dev/hdb1 on /mnt/windows type ntfs (ro)
/dev/hdb2 on /mnt/games type ntfs (ro)
/dev/hdb3 on /mnt/data type ntfs (ro)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
```

Aber wahrscheinlich nicht so lang.


----------



## Kaylem (25. Februar 2005)

Alles klar werd's nachher mal weiter versuchen. Jetzt muss ich mich mal um meine Nahrungsaufnahme kümmern. /mnt/user  mount food 

Melde mich bestimmt später noch mal

Ciao
  Kaylem


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2005)

Werde dann morgen mal reinschauen wie's so aussieht. Muss mal langsam in's Bett, ist schon wieder spaet geworden.
Wuensche Dir 'nen guten Appetit und viel Erfolg.


----------



## Kaylem (26. Februar 2005)

Nachdem ich jetzt den ganzen Tag mit Konfigurieren verbracht habe. Sitze ich nun zumindest vor einer funktionierenden KDE Oberfläche. 
 Ich denke das Soundprob liegt an aRtsd (dem Soundserver). Kriege hier ständig die Fehlermeldung das andere Anwendungen dadurch verlangsamt würden. An dieser Stelle weiß ich jetzt aber auch nicht weiter.
 Das mounting/unmounting funktioniert unter KDE jetzt auch einwandfrei. Nur mit AudioCDs habe ich noch meine Probs...hängt wahrscheinlich aber auch mit dem Soundserver zusammen.
 Hat jemand Erfahrung mit aRts?

 Ciao
   Kaylem


----------



## Kaylem (28. Februar 2005)

Sorry Leute das ich hier immer noch am nerven bin und euch mit meinen vermutlich "trivialen Problemchen behellige aber durch alleiniges HOWTOs und Linux-Wälzer lesen komme ich auch nicht weiter. Ich hatte gehofft hier auf die "wahren" Linux Gurus zu treffen für die solche Problemchen ein Kindespiel sein sollten ;-)

 Ciao
  Kaylem


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. März 2005)

Guck mal im KDE Control Center unter Sound->Soundserver (oder so) wie der Arts eingestellt ist, also zu nutzende Schnittstelle (automatisch, Alsa, OSS, ...), Bitrate und so weiter.

Nachtrag: Ach ja, haeng auch mal den Output von lsmod an, um mal zu sehen welche Module geladen sind.


----------

